# Silvia Pro steam wand tip



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

Question for the others that have a Silvia Pro/have seen one... (so @profesor_historia!)

How many holes does your steam wand tip have? Lots of the reviews (mainly US ones) talk about the tip being a commercial four hole one, mine on the other hand is fitted with a three hole tip.

So I was wondering have the changed this? Or is it different for the 120v vs. 230v machine?


----------



## GSaleh (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, mine has the three hole tip. I think the four hole tip is exclusive to North America, which is odd.

I was personally wondering if the four hole tip would show an improvement and if there was a way for UK customers to purchase one?


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

AdG said:


> Question for the others that have a Silvia Pro/have seen one... (so @profesor_historia!)
> How many holes does your steam wand tip have? Lots of the reviews (mainly US ones) talk about the tip being a commercial four hole one, mine on the other hand is fitted with a three hole tip.
> So I was wondering have the changed this? Or is it different for the 120v vs. 230v machine?


Hello, mine has 3 holes and it works perfectly, I've tried with a 4 holes tip and its way too powerful, didn't like it.


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

GSaleh said:


> Yes, mine has the three hole tip. I think the four hole tip is exclusive to North America, which is odd.
> 
> I was personally wondering if the four hole tip would show an improvement and if there was a way for UK customers to purchase one?


 I'm wondering if they found the four hole worked better with the lower power boiler in the US version? I think the element is around 15% lower power due to the restrictions the standard 120v supply gives them.

@profesor_historia - Thanks I find the three hole needs care when steaming a small amount so happy to stick with that, I was just intrigued by all the reviews stating four hole when mine was three.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

AdG said:


> I'm wondering if they found the four hole worked better with the lower power boiler in the US version? I think the element is around 15% lower power due to the restrictions the standard 120v supply gives them.
> @profesor_historia - Thanks I find the three hole needs care when steaming a small amount so happy to stick with that, I was just intrigued by all the reviews stating four hole when mine was three.


The 4 holes tip is for the us market as their machines have less steam power due to the voltage and like this it can compensate. I found that the 3 holes tip works perfectly on Silvia Pro with the service boiler at 124° or 125°.


----------

